# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Beatriz Herrera, Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

vimeo.com/bealejandrina

----------


## Airicist

limping Trivia Monster robot
March 19, 2014

----------

